# Cloak



## Wuzzat? (Nov 11, 2012)

My first invisibility cloak is still under warranty so I'm keeping it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, the best I can tell you is...congratulations.


----------



## Admin (Nov 12, 2012)

I didn't know we had an alright invisibility cloak?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 13, 2012)

It may eventually be as good as the one the Predator used in that Ahhnold movie.


----------



## Admin (Nov 13, 2012)

I was thinking more Cardassian in terms of invisibility, but to each his own.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 13, 2012)

Another Trekkie!  
The original series addressed some deep social issues and the one with Gary Lockwood and the ESP/telekinesis was pretty good.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 13, 2012)

Geeks


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 13, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Geeks


I understand HD sells an anti-geek spray, but it's costly.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe I could use your clocking thing and make them dissappear.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 13, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Maybe I could use your clocking thing and make them dissappear.


Nah, c'mon. . .
women want men with resources and since geeks do somehow propagate then  geekiness must be a resource of sorts.
How's that for a geeky sentence?  Sometimes I surprise myself!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 14, 2012)

Help your self geeky women are just as bad as the geeky men.


----------



## Admin (Nov 14, 2012)

Wuzzat? said:


> Another Trekkie!
> The original series addressed some deep social issues and the one with Gary Lockwood and the ESP/telekinesis was pretty good.



That I am, although of the later generation. I still need to go back and watch the original series in full. 



Wuzzat? said:


> I understand HD sells an anti-geek spray, but it's costly.



It's more costly to do without it. 



nealtw said:


> Maybe I could use your clocking thing and make them dissappear.



Pffft. Everyone knows the Cardassian cloaking mechanism doesn't work for an individual. Pfffft. 



Wuzzat? said:


> Nah, c'mon. . .
> women want men with resources and since geeks do somehow propagate then  geekiness must be a resource of sorts.
> How's that for a geeky sentence?  Sometimes I surprise myself!



I'm pretty geeky considering. My wife is not. 



nealtw said:


> Help your self geeky women are just as bad as the geeky men.



Agreed. I could not live with another geek. There's only so many hypothetical conversations about space dogma one can have.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 14, 2012)

I have to take some of that back. Every once in a while we need the help of a geek and givin a choice, I'll talk nice to the lady geek every time.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 15, 2012)

Austin said:


> Pffft. Everyone knows the Cardassian cloaking mechanism doesn't work for an individual. Pfffft.



I thought you were talking about those sisters on TV...what do I know


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 15, 2012)

Now that you mention it, I guess the Star Trek Cardassians are, after all,  Armenians.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 15, 2012)

Star Trek Cardassians. I have a cloaking machine for these, it came with the TV


----------



## notmrjohn (Nov 15, 2012)

I hung my invisibility cloak on my time machine, now I can't find either one. I'm stuck in this lousy backwards century.


----------



## Admin (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think you guys are approaching this issue with the severity it needs.

The Cardassians are evil. They must be stopped.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 15, 2012)

The Cardassians are evil. They must be stopped. 
Na, that's just a conpiracy


----------



## notmrjohn (Nov 15, 2012)

"conpiracy"  that's either an anti-piracy movement or a buncha prisoners that got together and made a  plan to break out of the brig and start high jacking ships. A sorta secret gang or corporation or.... what's the word I'm looking for?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 15, 2012)

con artist???


----------



## Admin (Nov 16, 2012)

nealtw said:


> The Cardassians are evil. They must be stopped.
> Na, that's just a conpiracy



You sound like one of them.

How do you feel about humans?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 16, 2012)

The only good conpiracy is one you can make money from. 
I'll just add Cardassion to all the other things people have called me.


----------



## notmrjohn (Nov 18, 2012)

Con artists are those people been sentenced to life terms in gaol and spend it making life size replicas of Westminster Cathedral out of match sticks. Then they win critical acclaim, there art work goes in the Tate Museum of art and they get a pardon. Then they put on their cloak of invisibility and break into the museum and steal their art work.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 18, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> Con artists are...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antisocial_personality_disorder

I've known maybe a half dozen of these people, that I'm aware of.  

The psych people can spot them quicker than I can.

The prognosis is not good for these people and for paranoids.  The first group will take your money and the second group may take your life.  
There is currently in the news a member of this second group, I believe.


----------



## notmrjohn (Nov 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, I think you'll find a lot of con-artists in your area, wuzzy. They'll be driving around in trucks full of tools and materials, knocking on doors and offering to fix up storm damage real cheap and fast.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 19, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> Unfortunately, I think you'll find a lot of con-artists in your area, wuzzy. They'll be driving around in trucks full of tools and materials, knocking on doors and offering to fix up storm damage real cheap and fast.


No damage here at 38 N latitude and my secret undisclosed location at xx W. longitude.  
But I do have to get on my roof and see where the shingle piece that landed on my skylight came from.


----------



## Admin (Nov 19, 2012)

That has to be irritating. Did you figure out where it came from?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 19, 2012)

Austin said:


> That has to be irritating. Did you figure out where it came from?


Not yet.
It's kind of big deal bringing the ladder out of the basement through the living room, the car in the driveway is halfway through a head gasket replacement, winter is coming, and in the gym I just started a three week program with 4 reps, 5 sets, with 3 minutes rest between sets and using very heavy weights.
And then there is Thanksgiving, etc.


----------



## Admin (Nov 20, 2012)

So If I read that correctly it's going to be there till you can get a kid on the roof to check it out?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 20, 2012)

He might find out where it came from when it rains.


----------



## notmrjohn (Nov 20, 2012)

Just leave it there, next time it rains you'll find out if it came off of your roof. 
Tell folks the shingle on the skylight is art.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, almost certainly I should bring a caulking gun up the ladder with me.


----------

